# HIS Radeon HD 4890 secound gpu



## shmik (Jul 1, 2014)

i have a 2 HIS Radeon HD 4890 cards / and i have 1 of them in now . .
but when i put in the 2nd one it wont boot . .it gets to the windows start part but just when its ment to come on it Blue Screen . . ..  
dont know wot to do . . i tryed everything . . im about to but a while different comp . .

 My mother board is gigabyte x58-extreme 
things that ive tryed is --
                                          updateing my mother board but still doin it .. 
                                          formatted comp . it worked with both but when i go to update drivers it bluescreen 
right when it finishes . 
do know wot to try  . im up for any help . .{Plz ) 
thankyou 
Shmik .


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 2, 2014)

is your psu powerfull enough to power both of them? 
any way start up in safe mode as i t sounds like it bsod's when the rivers are implimented for 3d. 
so try booting safe mode uninstall drivers restart in normal mode then re install.


----------



## xvi (Jul 2, 2014)

If possible, I'd suggest getting a 5800 or 6900 series card. It should give about the same performance (and a lot of new features) on half the power. You should be able to pick one up relatively inexpensively these days.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2014)

Please use this thread you started yesterday on the subject: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/his-radeon-hd-4890-secound-gpu.202636/#post-3130477


----------

